

Really back Hackers inject Windows 7 start menu code in Windows 8 - jeffreyfox
http://www.myce.com/news/its-back-hackers-inject-windows-7-start-menu-code-in-windows-8-64344/

======
shdon
Nice one. This may actually convince me to get Win8 as it would then become a
much more useable desktop OS.

